# Carrito motorizado a batería



## jbv (Ago 17, 2009)

Hola.

Quiero montar una especie de carrito movido por motores (parecido a lo que sería un vehículo para descapacitdos) para poder transportar unos 30 kg de peso.

Lo que pretendo es montar:
- una estructura de aluminio con 4 ruedas de nylon de unos 40 cm de diámetro. y una base de policarbonato de 1'5mx1m.
- en cada rueda un motorreductor de corriente continua de 12V o 24V.
- un PLC para controlar el sistema.
- una botonera con un pulsador tipo joystick para poder guiar el equipo.
- una batería de 12V o 24V para alimentar el sistema.

Mis dudas son:

¿es mejor que cada rueda tenga un motor pequeño o montar un motor grande con una transmisión?
¿es mejor alimentar con una batería o con un pequeño generador de gasolina?
¿es mejor usar motores de CC de 12V o de 24V?
¿qué tipo de batería debería usar?
¿con una batería de plomo de 12V y 36Ah se corre riesgo de electrocución?

Gracias.


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 18, 2009)

Tu carro se maneja solo ?. En tal caso, que sistema de guia vas a usar ?. Salu2.


----------



## jbv (Ago 18, 2009)

Hola.

Perdóname, pero no entiendo muy bien la pregunta, por lo que supongo que no me he explicado demasiado bien.

Resulta que mi padre era agricultor (ahora tiene 80 años) y todavía tiene un huertecito. No tiene fuerza para cargar la carretilla con las cajas de verduras tal y como hacía antes, y me he propuesto montarle un carrito motorizado que él pueda dirigir con un mando.
Lo que pretendo es que desde un mando con un joystick de 4 posiciones (conectado con cable, como los de las gruas) pueda hacer avanzar, retroceder y virar el carro.
El carro llevaría instaladas una batería (o varias), o un generador de gasolina y todo dirigido por un plc. 
El plc interpretaría las entradas del joystick y haría girar el/los motores necesarios para hacer el movimiento.

Personalmente creo que lo ideal sería poner en serie X baterías de 12V para alimentar 4 motores de CC de 12V (uno para cada rueda) y un plc de 12V también, pero estoy seguro que hay soluciones mejores.

Saludos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 18, 2009)

Ok y para qué es el PLC si tu viejo lo va a conducir ?. Salu2


----------



## jbv (Ago 18, 2009)

Hola Tecnogirl.

Es cierto, en principio no sería necesario.

Mas adelante tenía previsto colocar dos células fotoeléctricas delante y dos detrás para evitar colisiones con obstáculos, así como añadir un mando por voz por si mi padre pierde fuelle y no consigue parar el carro a tiempo. También esperaba poder indicar el nivel de reserva de la batería mediante una entrada analógica del plc que midiera el voltaje (no sé funcionaría).

Grácias por interesarte en el tema.


----------



## ezequiel83 (Ago 18, 2009)

¿es mejor que cada rueda tenga un motor pequeño o montar un motor grande con una transmisión?
Es mas facil colocar, y mas facil de programar, pero es mucho  mas util colocar individual por rueda, se pueden hacer muchas mejores maniobras
¿es mejor alimentar con una batería o con un pequeño generador de gasolina?
no contamines usa una vateria
¿es mejor usar motores de CC de 12V o de 24V?
eso depen de la potencia, pero es mas facil y varato con 12 por que esta todo hecho para 12
¿qué tipo de batería debería usar?
bateria de gel
¿con una batería de plomo de 12V y 36Ah se corre riesgo de electrocución?
no se que es electrocucion


----------



## jbv (Ago 18, 2009)

Gracias por la respuesta.

En cuanto "electrocución" me refiero a que si por error alguien tocase los dos polos de la batería podría sufrir daños físicos graves al sufrir una descarga eléctrica al pasar la corriente a través de su cuerpo.

Una pregunta: ¿porqué una batería de gel?

Mas preguntas: teniendo en cuenta que creo que necesitaría unos 40 Ah para que el equipo pudiera moverse durante un par de horas sin recargar, si no me equivoco:
- trabajando a 24V podría colocar dos baterías de 12V en serie, y equivaldría a tener una batería de 24V y 36Ah.
- trabajando a 12V podría colocar esas dos baterías en paralelo y equivaldria a una batería de 12V y 72 Ah.

Si uso motores de 24V, tendrán mas poténcia que los de 12V, por lo que podré mover mas carga. Si uso de 12V, tendrán menos poténcia y me arriesgo a que 4 motores de 12V (de, pongamos 8 Nm), no puedan con todo el peso. Tengamos en cuenta que se necesiaría mover unos 30 kg de mercancia + 30 kg entre baterías, motores y la propia estructura del carro. Para mas pegas, habrá que subir caminos con un poco de pendiente.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## saiwor (Ago 18, 2009)

interesante tema... un buen aporte para tu padre... le facilitara su trabajo.

1.- alguna vez  has armado un seguidor de linea... pues puede hacer algo semilar a eso.
2.- puendes utilizar motores pasa a paso(funcionan 6V) ó motor servos de 50kg(funcionan a 5V) óóó los motores comunes que funciona a 12V. depende de tu economia.... en fin yo te recomendaria motores servos.
3.-Bateria, pues usarias una bateria de coche, 12V/36A... eso depende  que motor elijas.,,,, creo que querias hacer un detector de estado de la bateria. existen diagramas.

ulimamente: 
a sistema mecanico optaras? puede ser: sistema mecanico, similar al de carro; sistema mecanico de seguidor de linea;........ eso jugaraa un papel muy importante como para eligir motores, bateria,...etc.

yo te recomendaria el sistema mecanico ""segun a tu peticion (carrito que se desplaze hacia adelante, abajo, derecha, izquierda)"" el sistema mecanico al de un coche.


----------



## saiwor (Ago 18, 2009)

jbv dijo:
			
		

> Mas preguntas: teniendo en cuenta que creo que necesitaría unos 40 Ah para que el equipo pudiera moverse durante un par de horas sin recargar, si no me equivoco:
> - trabajando a 24V podría colocar dos baterías de 12V en serie, y equivaldría a tener una batería de 24V y 36Ah.
> - trabajando a 12V podría colocar esas dos baterías en paralelo y equivaldria a una batería de 12V y 72 Ah.



estas en lo correcto. te recomiendo usar baterias en paralelo, un problema tienes cargar  por separados.



			
				jbv dijo:
			
		

> Si uso motores de 24V, tendrán mas poténcia que los de 12V, por lo que podré mover mas carga. Si uso de 12V, tendrán menos poténcia y me arriesgo a que 4 motores de 12V (de, pongamos 8 Nm), no puedan con todo el peso. Tengamos en cuenta que se necesiaría mover unos 30 kg de mercancia + 30 kg entre baterías, motores y la propia estructura del carro. Para mas pegas, habrá que subir caminos con un poco de pendiente.



pues empieza es escoger motores o ya tienes algun tipo de motor.

================================================
 te puedo recomendar que uses, baterias de ácido, de coche y es renobable.


----------



## cuervokbza (Ago 18, 2009)

Buenas ! 
Primero que nada quiero decir que me asombra la fuerza de voluntad de un hombre de 80 años que labura en una huerta, es como para aplaudir de pie !     (y a mi que me da fiaca levantarme para ir a la facu  ops:  ops: )

En cuanto al carro...
Me parece que lo mejor es:
-Dos motores continuos con reducción de 12V, uno para cada rueda trasera. Me parece que cuatro motores es demasiado complejo y limitaría las maniobras posibles...
-Recomiendo usar una sola batería de plomo-acido (como las de auto) de 12V 36Ah <<--- con esto NO EXISTE NINGUN RIESGO de electrocución....
-En cuanto al PLC, no soy un experto en la materia, pero no lo creo necesario, con un circuito bien armado y una etapa de potencia con Relés alcanza....
-medidores de carga de batería de 12V son bien sencillos de hacer y hay muchos en la web..
aquí te paso uno ---> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/indbat/index.htm

espero que te haya servido de algo...
Saludos y seguí adelante que me parece un proyecto fabuloso


----------



## elmo2 (Ago 18, 2009)

te dejo un enlace de una aplicacion de un motor de gasolina conectado a un generador en un robot:

http://www.botmag.com/articles/06-10-07_Outdoor_Robotics_Power_Plant.shtml

y un video del robot funcionando...

YouTube - Parallax Hybrid Robot

te dejo un video de un hexabot con control de joystick:

YouTube - Hexabot!

y otras ideas de vehiculos electricos para mover cargas:

http://www.theworkshop.ca/energy/lev/fs2000/3/3.htm
http://www.theworkshop.ca/energy/ute/ute.htm
http://www.theworkshop.ca/energy/cub_e/cub_e.htm

espero que te sirvan...

saludos...


----------



## saiwor (Ago 18, 2009)

"cuervokbza"


			
				cuervokbza dijo:
			
		

> Buenas !
> -medidores de carga de batería de 12V son bien sencillos de hacer y hay muchos en la web..
> aquí te paso uno ---> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/indbat/index.htm
> 
> ...



eso probe, para una bateria de 6v no funciona


----------



## saiwor (Ago 18, 2009)

viendo los videos....mmmm. es mejor comprar un motocar....... adecuarle una especie de cajon o bodega para llevar cosas o objetos que pesan.


----------



## cuervokbza (Ago 18, 2009)

pero se lo quiere aplicar a una de 12V.... no a una de 6V


----------



## cuervokbza (Ago 18, 2009)

me quedó algo en el tintero...
puede que no funcione..la verdad no lo probé, pero hay cientos de circuitos diferentes en la red... es cuestion de buscar y probar en una protoboard...
Saludos !

PD:EXCELENTE aporte de elmo2


----------



## saiwor (Ago 18, 2009)

supongo que no funcionara si es de 12v...... igual desconfio de pablin


----------



## jbv (Ago 19, 2009)

Hola a todos.

Son muchas las propuestas que habéis aportado.
Intentaré responder a todas:

Al principio pensé en un seguidor de linea, pero no me sirve porqué el carrito deberá desplazarse por caminos de tierra, expuestos a lluvia, viento...

En cuanto a motores servo y pap, a parte de que no necesito ninguna precisión de posicionado, no creo que voltajes inferiores a los 12V o 24V generen tanto par en un motor como para mover los 40-60 kg que a lo mejor pesará todo el equipo.

Para la tracción yo pensaba montar un motor en cada rueda directamente (el eje del mismo metido en la rueda), sin transmisión.

Había pensado en motoreductores DOGA a 12V, 30 rpm y unos 12 Nm.

El sistema hexabot me parece interesante, sobretodo teniendo en cuenta que posiblemente se movería mejor en terrenos irregulares que un vehiculo con rueda.

Si quereis alucinar con robots andadores, ved este video: 
YouTube - Boston Dynamics Big Dog (new video March 2008)

Saludos y gracias por vuestras aportaciones.


----------



## saiwor (Ago 19, 2009)

creo que estas alucinando mas... estas yendo aaallllll cielooooo....,,,,,,

*descartado el sistema de seguidor de linea
* mejor que creo que seria el sistema de un coche.
*"hexabot" para tu papá eso sera un fastidioso no va estar satisfecho.
* "hexabot" en ese robot invertiras mas,,,que el robot con 4 ruedas.
*un robot con 4 ruedas seria mas practico para tu papá
* para tu padre, tienes que ver el robot mas practico. En mi opinion seria un robot con 4 ruedas.
*En robot de 4 ruedas, en mas facil de ensamblar, practico, solo usarias 3 motores.


----------



## saiwor (Ago 19, 2009)

jbv dijo:
			
		

> Si quereis alucinar con robots andadores, ved este video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1czBcnX1Ww



mejor un  burro o caballo     .......... te sale mas economico que cualquier tipo de robot


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 20, 2009)

Claro que si Saiwor, esos viejos amigos de la humanidad !. 
Para jbv, su proyecto tiene algunas similaridades con las sillas para minusvalidos, quiza debieras mirar ese tipo de proyectos a ver que se te ocurre. Salu2.


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 21, 2009)

Y aqui hay mas para escoger... Salu2


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Ago 21, 2009)

hola, primero sobre el indicador de estado de carga yo lo construi y no anda muy bien, el led verde esta siempre prendido y el rojo es el que se prende y apaga.

Los motores PAP yo nunca los use, pero es mucho peso el que hay que mover, cerca de 60k.
Sobre las baterías podes combinar en serie-paralelo y con 3 baterías tendrías 24v 72Ah.
El precio seguro que ya es bastante alto pero con lo que va a ayudar a tu papa se paga solo. 

Si se tiene que mover en lugares con poco espacio lo mejor es un motor por rueda.
para mi tu principal problema es que los motores puedan mover el peso...
saludos


----------



## elmo2 (Ago 21, 2009)

un usuario del foro hizo este auto para su hijo:

YouTube - toma de contacto2

tambien hay fotos en el tema original:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/intercalar-bateria-21023/

al parecer uso partes de un auto "power wheels"...

saludos...


----------

